# Dan Abnett on 40k Inquisition



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Seems Abnett's knocking up a lot of video-logs recently. This time, he turns to the Inquisition, and answers questions about... The Inquisition, and the Bequin Trilogy.

Enjoy:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh this Bequin trilogy is something that has been waiting around for years Ive heard.  I loved her in the books. Gotta get around to read Ravenor soon.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

In Salvations Reach theres a part where a character says,
"He died badly, didn't he?"(refering to Ravenor)
"What matters is what he did first"

No more is said on it, but doesn't sound like there will be a happy ending.


----------

